# My Pits



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

This is Bo, we had to put him down this year because of a degenerative spinal condition. We miss him dearly.:smt083









This is Cash and Moxy. Cash has the white face. He is a "Blue" pit bull. Moxy is the dark tan/brown. She is a Blue Fawn. At certain angles, her coat gives off a bluish sheen. Moxy was born on May 31, 2009.









And here is another picture of Moxy, this is the day we brought her home, she was 5 weeks old:


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Good looking dogs,post new pix of moxy when she gets older.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*More pics*

Here is Cash and Moxy, who was 10 weeks old here. She was about 20 lbs.









They are both pretending to be well behaved: 









Moxy, getting up close and personal. Again, at 10 weeks old.









She doesn't listen quite as well as Cash does _yet_. Notice how he is still sitting nicely in the back.









Here she is at almost 11 weeks old, she is very curious, and has to know what's going on all the time:









Last, but not least...I woke her up from her nap to get one of those half awake looks :anim_lol:


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL.Reminds me of Hercules and Xena(See my thread for new pix)when they were pups.I really like the first pic were your babys watching them.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Clean, They are like kids to me. I can't get over how big Moxy is getting. It appears that she is going to outweigh Cash by a lot. I saw your new pics as well. I love how you can see thier personality in some of the pictures.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*New pictures!!! *

It has been a long time, but I figured I should get some new pictures up of my little buddies at home. Moxy has gotten much bigger than Cash, and she doesn't seem to be slowing down yet.

Moxy is incredibly athletic and strong. And RIDICULOUSLY FAST...She still doesn't know how big she is and often doesn't know her strength, as Cash has a hard time playing with her anymore...


















Here is one of Cash sitting under the Christmas Tree...Not sure why he liked it so much but he laid there almost every day.


















Moxy has just reached 1 yr old, and Cash is about a year and a half now. Moxy is right around 75lbs and Cash is a nimble 49lbs.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I just weighed Moxy last night, She is 82 lbs and solid as a damn rock...


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Puppies anyone?*

So as you can read previously, Moxy turned 1 year at the end of May. So of course, she went into heat immediately afterwords. I did my best to keep Cash off of her but while I was at work yesterday, our 16 yr old let them get hooked together 3 times. She should be having puppies in about 9 weeks. So...

If you are interested in a puppy, let me know and we can exchange information.:smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Great looking dogs and congradulations. :smt023:smt023


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

falchunt said:


> So as you can read previously, Moxy turned 1 year at the end of May. So of course, she went into heat immediately afterwords. I did my best to keep Cash off of her but while I was at work yesterday, our 16 yr old let them get hooked together 3 times. She should be having puppies in about 9 weeks. So...
> 
> If you are interested in a puppy, let me know and we can exchange information.:smt023


No offense, but c'mon.... spay and neuter your pets, please. The shelters are full of perfectly fine dogs awaiting a home.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Spare me the lecture Dirty Harry. If I don't find someone who wants the pups I will keep them all myself, and they will be spoiled rotten like my 2 others are right now. I don't live downtown and I won't pawn off my pets on anyone. So do everyone a favor and mind your own business unless you are interested in a pup? :smt082 Thanks!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Frank45 said:


> Great looking dogs and congradulations. :smt023:smt023


Thank You Frank :mrgreen: I am pretty proud of both of them. They are really both great dogs and they are both getting to a point where I am very happy with their training and obedience. :smt083

They sure can both be ornery when they want to though :anim_lol:


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

Before I get yelled at for thread necro this post is directly on point and just wanted to show off some of the offspring those pits were able to produce. 10 week old Johnny son of Cash lol








that look is, " Can I chase grandmas rott he was harassing me?" I told him no and he tucked tail and went back to the porch.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

**

Love the pic snowman, but it is a bit large :mrgreen:

I will have to get some new pics of Moxy up (and Cash) she has put on about another 15 or 20 lbs of muscle since the last pictures lol


----------

